# Can Birds Be Kept in a Greenhouse?



## Vishatrove

I have a large, lush greenhouse and I'm thinking of getting a few Budgerigars to go in there. Do you think they would do well in there? I keep it at 80 degrees Fahrenheit year round. I think it would be wondering to have some birds around while I'm working with my plants. I'm thinking that they might be helpful in controlling the bugs, too. They might help balance the atmosphere by breathing in the excess oxygen, too. Would Budgerigars be suited to live in a greenhouse? The humidity is also kept at 80 year round. If Budgerigars wouldn't do well, what about a Blue-and-Yellow Macaw? Or Common Chaffinches? Or maybe even chickens? Should I allow the birds to roam free around the greenhouse or should they be caged? I'm thinking that the chickens would probably get into the vegetables I grow. I know Blue-and-Yellow Macaws are nibblers, so a cage would probably be best for them, too. Maybe Common Chaffinches would be the best way to go. What do you think about this? I plan on putting screens over the entrances and windows. I have an organic garden, so I don't need to worry about chemicals. Everything I grow is 100% organic. Where and how many feeders should I put in the greenhouse?


----------



## Lurcherlad

What about the temperatures inside the greenhouse?


----------



## AlexArt

I think they'll boil in the summer and having nowhere to escape to may die of heat stroke, also in the summer don't the windows open? A friend of mine used to over winter her guinea pigs in her greenhouse, but it was way too hot for them in summer and we're in the north of the UK, personally I wouldn't keep any birds in one. 
You'll also find they'll poop all over your plants and shred them too, chooks kept in small space will dig up everything and turn it into a soil patch in no time at all and eat all your veggies, finches will also make a good bit of mess and would need double doors so you can get in and out without any escapees. And a macaw which has the power in its beak to crack brazil nuts will have no trouble at all in chopping everything to soil level, as parrots are born to chew and shred! They are also very high maintnance pets which need as much input as a toddler or they get bored and either very destructive/aggressive or increadibly noisy so unless you live in your greenhouse may not be ideal at all! I'd also worry about them chewing plants that maybe poisonous.
If I were you and wanted soemthing living in my greenhouse I'd either go for a small pond with some little fish in it, water plants always look pretty too, or maybe a tank with some stick insects or other funky bugs/lizards/frogs in it, again you'd have to watch maximum summer temps as if it's too high it will kill anything living.


----------



## Vishatrove

I keep the greenhouse 80 degrees year round. I do open the windows in the summer. If its not good for them, I wont keep any birds in there. I guess I didnt think about the poop all over the plants. I certainly dont want my plants shredded, either. I know that birds require a lot of care. I dont believe I have any poisonous plants in my greenhouse, but Im not positive. Maybe I will consider getting a pond instead.


----------

